

Music to Hack to: Nintendo Mixtape - jeremymims
http://www.nintendomixtape.com
As far as I know, this is the very first album release on Hacker News. :-)
======
jcsalterego
Sorry, these tracks got nothin on "Weezer - The 8-bit Album."

<http://www.ptesquad.com/more/pte018.html>

~~~
jodrellblank
See also the 8bit Peoples:

<http://www.8bitpeoples.com/discography>

------
mattmaroon
Awful rapping + Nintendo songs. Proving once again that familiarity trumps
quality.

~~~
ivankirigin
You hate hiphop generally, right? I think that's an important disclaimer:
"this is shitty X, but I don't like anything X"

~~~
mattmaroon
I like plenty of hiphop. I do think most of it sucks, but then I think most of
everything sucks.

~~~
ivankirigin
Ohh, nevermind then, I thought I read something about hating the genre. Most
of every genre sucks

------
jeremymims
Hi guys,

I hope you enjoy these tracks. My brothers and I couldn't let them go to
waste.

PS: Some of these tracks are definitely NSFW. So be careful.

~~~
aerique
I like it!

While I've got a pretty broad taste in music, rap is generally not on my
playlist but this is good stuff.

------
nihilocrat
Too many words! Not the greatest material to hack to, I find it difficult to
program while listening to songs with (comprehensible) words.

~~~
bigwill
Definitely agree. Generally, I think good hacking music is unobtrusive
(doesn't become a distraction), and somewhat repetitive (causes me to maintain
focus). I hate a lot of electronic music because it's often too formulaic, but
when it's right for hacking it's oh so right.

Some of my hacking favorites: Aphex Twin--Selected Ambient Works 85-92 ( _the
one essential for hacking IMO_ ), Sigur Ros--Takk..., The Field--From Here We
Go Sublime, Linstrom--Where You Go I Go Too

------
plucas
Give me these with no voice and they'll be great.

~~~
mattmaroon
And a plumber hopping on mushrooms.

------
hy3lxs
Jeremy, fyi the player you're using:
<http://listen.grooveshark.com/songWidget.swf> contains a flash stack overflow
error in some effect event handling code that makes the page unviewable with
the debug flash player installed.

~~~
jeremymims
Good to know. I'll switch the player up this evening.

------
edb
Y'all should watch this video : <http://www.vimeo.com/3734864> . It's an
excellent documentary on the chiptune scene. Do a search on vimeo for part 2
and watch it before someone pulls it off.

------
dzohrob
don't forget The Advantage, who do indie-rock versions of Nintendo tunes w/
live drums, bass, and dual guitars -- <http://www.myspace.com/theadvantage1>

------
qeorge
Significantly better than similar concepts I've heard in the past. The rapping
is actually very good, not just a gimmick.

I especially like the Mega Man track. Well done, thanks for posting.

~~~
jeremymims
You're very welcome.

------
Nosferax
Minibosses - my favorite video game music band so far.

<http://www.minibosses.com/>

One full album available for free on their website, check it out!

------
tsuraan
There's also slayradio.org, which is mostly C64 remixes. It's mostly pretty
fun stuff to listen to, although some of the songs get way too much playtime.

~~~
nihilocrat
Don't forget kohina and scenemusic.eu

C64 chiptunes > NES chiptunes, and I didn't even own either, as I was a Sega
kid.

------
omouse
So what's the appeal of 8-bit music? I don't get it.

~~~
Morieris
Sharp, clean sounds with a bit of nostalgia. It appeals to a certain
demographic; if it's not for you, then so it goes.

~~~
omouse
I used to listen to it but then I realized, "holy fuck why am I living in the
past?"

Also, if you want sharp clean sounds you can listen to minimalist techno, some
house music, etc. Most music is composed of sharp clean sounds because it's
digitally recorded and fine-tuned by sold sound engineers.

~~~
edb
Like with anything, creativity can spawn some really good 8-bit music that
isn't only re-hashed zelda tunes. For a good starting point, have a look at
that documentary I posted in the comments, I used to think it was just "living
in the past" until I watched it and looked up some of the music.

edit: I'll include the link again for the lazy: <http://www.vimeo.com/3734864>

------
IsaacSchlueter
No one mentions RAC? Jeez, peoples.

For instance: <http://remixartistcollective.com/?p=85>

------
jvdh
Rap and coding don't mix.

Any kind of music with lyrics is to me very distracting while coding.
Unfortunately the human brain can't really mix processing spoken language and
written language.

Try writing while listening to someone, unless you're writing down what they
say, you'll surely mix up somewhere and write down what they say anyway.

------
Novash
Gonna check this at home. I was really willing to change the songs on my MP3
player anyway.

------
ivankirigin
My new favorite hacking track: Fischerspooner "Emerge"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y3m9vSdFbM>

------
jownz
Master Blaster ain't horrible.

Ego boostin' - I could definitely solve that bug that's been lingering around
like a bad fart listening to this.

------
rlm
Check out Press Play On Tape as well. www.pressplayontape.com. It's a
Commodore 64 revival band and way cool :D

------
vegai
<http://remix.kwed.org> for us c64 grandpas

------
luckyland
<http://www.8bitpeoples.com/>

------
wundie
It's that 8-bit banger son!

------
Nosferax
That is one fugly slow website.

------
electronslave
Two syllables thoroughly trounce this and all other comers: BitJam

<http://podcast.bitfellas.org>

That is all. Go in peace.

Edit: Less cryptically, this is all demoscene music -- the best minds of the
last 25 years, remixed and mastered. Fresh every Monday, which gives me a
reason to obsessively check my podcast list.

